

Bing Engages Open Maps Community - ugh
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/maps/archive/2010/11/23/bing-engages-open-maps-community.aspx

======
ugh
That’s a rather badly written press release, this tweet from OpenStreetMap
founder Steve Coast is the much more straightforward short version: “I’m
working at Microsoft and we’re donating imagery to OpenStreetMap!” –
<http://twitter.com/SteveC/status/7116536766533633>

